# OK, Password problem...Mint



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2015)

I just loaded Mint. While loading it asked for a username and password.

Loaded, Installed, Rebooted.

Won't take the Password I made just 5 minutes ago!!

Can I change it? Or do I reload, and hope it remembers my Password this time?


----------



## qubit (Jul 13, 2015)

You've just forgotten the password and it happens surprisingly often after people create one - I see it all the time at work. If you've written it down, what you entered into the PC could well be different, since the characters don't show on the screen when you set it, so it's possible to make the same mistake twice, but not subsequent times. You then can't log in.

There are password reset discs for Windows, but I don't know if there's one for Linux. Any Linux experts know?

If not, you'll have to reinstall it and be super careful with that password. Perhaps make two admin accounts after that reinstall and use one as a recovery account.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 13, 2015)

Try it with the caps lock on... I hit that all the time.
It was nice when I had my Logitech keyboard, as I would disable the caps lock key.


----------



## Arjai (Jul 13, 2015)

Tried Capslock, no go. I am now trying to reload.

Failed twice. Doing Memtest86 ver1.70.

82 errors on first pass. 

Looks like I may have to buy another set of DDR for the Mad-Cruncher.

Got a good deal on some Mushkins, a while back. I might just load them into the MC, since This 'Ole Comp is down.


----------



## ChevyOwner (Jul 18, 2015)

http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/339
You can reset your password following the next steps:


Reboot your computer / Turn your computer on.
Hold down the *Shift* key at the start of the boot process to enable the GNU GRUB boot menu (if it does not show)
Press *ESC* at the GNU GRUB prompt.
Press *e* for edit.
Use the Arrow keys to highlight the line that begins with _kernel_ and press the *e* key.
Go to the very end of the line and add rw init=/bin/bash
Press *Enter* and then press *b* to boot your system.
Your system will boot up to a passwordless root shell.
Type in passwd yourusername
Set your new password.
Restart your system.


----------



## qubit (Jul 18, 2015)

Arjai said:


> Tried Capslock, no go. I am now trying to reload.
> 
> Failed twice. Doing Memtest86 ver1.70.
> 
> ...


Hardware errors. Yup, that will bork your PC, lol. It could stop you logging in too, depending on how the errors hit. Usually memory errors like this (and you have a lot there) just cause it to lock up solid, without even a moving mouse pointer.

Hope you get it fixed soon, buddy.


----------

